# Virus Warning!!!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2004)

I just received the following email:


> To: webmaster@martialtalk.com
> Subject: Notify about using the e-mail account.
> From: administration@martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


*Please note:* This is not a legitimate email from us, but is infact a virus.  Please delete any such emails _-without-_ opening the attachment.

MartialTalk does not send out emails with attachments to its members unannounced.

Be safe.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the waning Kaith.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2004)

I've been getting ones like that (but not from martialTalk).


----------

